# Tumbler hen colour query



## oldgreg (Oct 1, 2017)

Hi all,
I have a tumbler hen, it is a Tiger grizzle(I think) and has a blue tail with black bars and red wing shield markings also blue feathers on the head. 
I have paired her to a recessive red tiger grizzle cock and bred red and yellows tiger grizzle young. 
Could anyone tell me what she is genetically, ie what is causing the blue bar tail with red on the wing. I plan to pair her to a red son next year.
1st picture is the hen, the other 2 are some of her young.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

What beautiful birds.


----------

